# Introduction to our lovely clomid girlies



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, Cat came up with the idea of making a thread for us all to introduce ourselves and welcome all the newbies to the crazy clomid pills   

Ok, so I have been with my dh since I was 15, he was 17. We got married in Cyprus when I was 20 (just checked marriage cert as thought i was married when i was 21!   ) and have been ttc since our honeymoon in 2003. I was diagnosed with endo, after finally getting a doctor to do some tests as I had the most dreadful periods. They kept putting it down to 'my age' and not being able to cope with period pain   In the end it took a visit to A&E where I was examined and then scanned and was found to have a couple of cysts on my ovaries. They sent me home and then in 2006 I had a lap & dye in May which confirmed endo and a large cyst which they couldnt remove that day so had to wait until August 2006, where the cyst had grown to 11cm!   It was agony! Another 3 cysts had grown by that time too. Anyway, after they successfully removed these and drained the smaller cyst, I was given 3 months of zolodex injections and then back on the ttc rollercoaster. Nothing much happend except I noticed my periods had become irregular so the cons advised us to try clomid for 3 months at 50mg and then a further 3 months on 100mg. I am not being scanned or tracked but have to have a 21 day blood test each cycle to check for ovulation  

DH's   are ok, not the best but not the worst either. So he is taking supplements to try and improve them. During the past year he has been having tests done due to a weird body rash and at one point the hospital thought he had skin cancer   luckily this has been ruled out so far and they have made a diagnosis of vasculitus (sp?). Basically the blood vessels get too big and burst near the skin leaving a mark/rash. Looks gross but I still love him. There is no real cure for it and they are unsure as to how he got it, all the tests show clear for it but they dont really know what else it could be so thats what they've decided hes got! It can be life treatening if it gets into the vital organs but so far it looks like its starting to clear up a bit which is good. Its just another additional worry on top of the TTC but we will get there somehow. Whether it be our own child or through adoption, we will become parents  

I used to work in a nursery, left July this year as I couldnt cope with bfn after bfn and seeing everyone else around me either pg or watching the love children showed to their parents. I wanted to have that love and it was making me depressed so after having a month off sick I then decided it was best I left that job, even though most days I loved it. 

So now, here I am, crazy but positive (sometimes!) and wishing you all the luck in the worlds with your journeys, wherever they may lead you    

Love Jo x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I married my DH in 2006, (me 42 and DH 3and weve been trying to conceive since 2004.I have secondary infertility as I was married before and have 2 grown up daughters, 18 and 23.Had my first DD au naturelle, but then went and had the 3 monthly jab a few times, which apparently warns it can cause infertility probs to one woman in so many thousand, guess who won a prize! Had my second DD by clomid, and also became pregnant a third time with clomid but sadly miscarried, eventually gained courage to leave my loveless marriage after 17 yrs and jumped from frying pan into fire, becoming involved  with an evil b*stard disguised as Mr wonderful, he physically and mentally abused me until I was nearly broken,I hadnt seen it coming and was trapped in a spiral, having taken on his two children too.  I couldnt talk to anyone or go anywhere, he was a real psycho  tormenting me 24/7, I came very close to death when I finally stood by my guns for the sake of my girls and took what I had to to escape. I then went on to meet my DH who is everything Ive ever dreamed of and more......He has never to this day put me down in anyway, and is the kindest most loving man I have ever known, and he loves me unconditionally, and am now eventually blissfully happy, except for the silence of childen in our life, we have so much to offer, with so much stability and big hearts.And together I know we would make great parents to our baby if we ever reach our dream  
He was also my rock during my DF dying last year after "the long goodbye" kind of illness, he did things to help my Dad, like nursing him and talking to him for hours day after day, and even asked for my dads blessing to marry me on his death bed   , although my Dad showed little sign of life Im sure at some level he heard and treasured my DH, He so deserves this baby does this special special man...
My DH has one son from previous marriage that he only sees fortnightly as he lives so far away, this is all beyond his control and rips him apart, and it would mean the world for him to have our child to come home to, he is such a good selfless man and adores children. 
It took me a year to get from application to eventually receiving clomid, i failed to ovulate on 100 and 150 mgs and am now on 200mg.        I have gotten two more cycles privately without the help of consultant, who basically wrote me off due to age and offered no extras such as scans, injections etc that are available in the better lottery post code areas. So Im going it alone for 2 more cycles with the treasured support of my ff friends who mean so much to me in this strange virtual world of bonds... and just praying its not too late and that we can reach our dream and I can give this man the most precious gift I too so crave for too. Please let me hold this much wanted baby to my chest and feel its warm breadth and smell its skin, please dont let it be to late for us.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Well my name is Tanya but I go as Sukie my cats name as mine was taken 
I have always wanted children and coming from a big family (my mum was one of 11 and I'm one of four) I never thought I'd have a problem 
I met my Dh when I was 25 (I think)  and we got married three years ago.
We started trying straight away for a baby and after seven months we started to have tests to see if there was any problems. Dh   test came back low and abnormal which shocked us both as we were starting to think it may be me! He had a few more tests coming back the same and the consultant referred us for ICSI.
It all came as a bomb shell and knocked us for six. I started looking in to it all and contacted Woking nuffield and we started having more tests done with them to get ready for ICSI. 
Three months before Dh had started taking a cocktail of vitamins to try and help his   and when he had sperm analysis at woking it came back higher than average  so we were told to go and try normally for a while as there was nothing wrong. So we tried for another six months in this time I had my HSG which came back normal and I was having reflexology once a month, still nothing so I got prescribed clomid and was due to start it before Christmas but started having panic attacks so I left it till I got that sorted. 
Feb this year I started Clomid 50mg for three months I never really got any side effects just the hot sweats which I can handle as I took the tablets at night so had them at night. I made some wonderful friends on the clomid thread who I would be lost without and would truly class them as friends  
Unfortunately I had no joy with clomid and since then I have been back to Woking and had IVF in July/Aug which was a BFN, so I'm back to trying naturally for awhile. Sorry it's so long winded but if ya gonna do it do it properly 

Good luck girls and hopefully in no time all our dreams will come true  

Sukie xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well heres my story 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile

if you wanna read it you can 

xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Cleg hun do you realise when you click that link it takes us too our own profile  

Well mine will be short, my name is Emma and I am 28 same as DP. We have been together for nearly two and a half years but been trying for nearly 2. DP has a daughter from a previous relationship. I always have wanted a big family as I personally dont think there is a more worth while thing to do on the earth, but always had a gut feeling that I would struggle. I have never had a pregnancy, even in the past when there should have been. Finally went to the docs, and before I could even say anything proparly he refered me to Liverpool Womans hospital. I had 4 months on Clomid and have now been taken of for 4 months and put on met to try and help shift some weight. The Con has said even though my blood test and scan doesn't show I have PCOS they are going to treat me like I have as I ahv all the symptoms  

I work as an administrator in a pharmecutical company in Liverpool. I support LFC  , and love to read. I am very shy before people get too know me, but when they do god help them   . My DP said he knew I was the one for him when, on our first date we went to the Pics to see the new start wars film and I sat there pretending the straw was a light saber and making the noises to match   He does wish I would calm down a bit now  

I , like another certain person on here, have a HUGEEEEEEE love for everything christmassy, and you will find me sitting there watching christmas films as early as may  

Well thats me 

Em x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ooo where to start where to start  no i will keep it as short as i can 

i'm fast approaching 29 DP now 44 + we have been together over 5yrs

in 1996 was diagnosed with endo after a lap, sent away after been told could put up with the pain or consider a hysterectomy (at 17) so given meds to freeze my ovaries no more said on the matter, at that age to young to think about a family (if only i knew the road ahead ) in 1999 went for another LAP endo gone + wasnt really given any other info + sent away again not thinking i would have any troubles ahead

met DP + it wasnt long when we knew we wanted children together + after several years of going to my GP + getting nothing back + being told to go away + try i finially changed surgerys in october 2005, took till january to get my notes + to my horror there were lots of mistakes made at the previous GP surgery, it was known from the LAP in 99 that at least one tube was damaged so it was clear there was a problem on my part so new GP reffered me straight to consultant, all that time wasted 

in the meantime DP's  are good  thank god for small mercy's

1st appointment with Con May 2006 + booked straight in for Lap, not good news both tubes severely blocked with adhesions + hydros in both  absolutely gutted, given 2 options tubes out + straight for IVF or try tubal surgery, chances of a BFP will go to 20 - 25 % so we opt for the op

Jan 2007 i had my laparotomy + against the odds both my tubes were re-opened  i know the odds are still slim but better than nothing ey 

April op review + came away with clomid + am now on the IVF waiting list so want to get our  with the clomid before this year is out, just took last cycle + now in the last clomid 

please wish me luck  i'll be sure to do the same for you 

is that better


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

my name is kelli and im 28 my dh is called marc and he is also 28. we have been together since we were 14.
we have an 8yr old dd who we had with clomid when we were 20.
we had our first m/c at 20 wks  when we were both 16 that was our only natural bfp.
after the m/c we were told we would never have any more natural pregnancys.
it was a big shock to be told that when your only still very young. i dont think it sunk in for years. well untill i started treatment to have my dd.
then again when we were 22 we had another m/c this 1 was very early right on af ariving.
then we had time out to see what would happen and nothing so we went back on clomid and once again concived first go but we sadly had yet another m/c at 11 weeks. after my 3rd m/c i demanded them to find out why i never m/c with my dd but have with all my others. it was then that we were told i had incontanace cervix and with my dd i had a band fitted. that helped me keep my pg safe.
you never think you will be in this position but when you are your world falls apart. im very lucky to have my dd she is just so perfect.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Me 36, PCOS diagnosed when I was in early twenties, although like Em I always had this feeling I would have a problem, I started proper full on fertility treatment in 2000, but my Partner died in the middle of it ..devastated    .. we had sperm frozen and luckily we had both signed saying we were happy for the other to continue if anything was to happen to us.. partner was quite insistent on that ..which I found odd at the time ..but who knew what the future was to hold. 

I spent over 5 years trying to get on with my life ..trying to be open about meeting another Mr Right, I also thought about going it alone, after discussions with my clinic, I spoke to as many people as I could as I thought if I am going to do this I need to know the pitfalls and ups and downs and I spoke with people from all necks of the wood .. psycologists, social workers, my family, friends, as I knew if I was going to do it I would need their support, but most of all I needed to be confident that yes at the end of the day I am doing this for my own selfish need to be a Mummy but I also wanted to know that I was up to it and that my child would not suffer as a result of my decision, and that I would be able to bring them up as confident happy child/ren,  I also spoke to a lot of people who have grown up with single parents, and I did not have a negative experience from one of them, In an ideal world we would have continued with our treatment and he wouldn't have died ..but there is no such thing as an ideal world, or I would have met another Mr Right..but not sure anyone is ever that lucky..and I am a confident and independent woman who does not feel the need for a man as a partner, I have a fair few male friends who are all supportive and its funny cos even the generation that you would not expect to be supportive ..really have been, and I have had a lot of comments like ..well if there is one person we would support doing that ..it is you .. which I think is the biggest compliment ever. 

So I took the decision to go it alone so I hav had treatment with clomid and mixture of donor and frozen sperm .. was a bit reluctant at first but it increases my chances  I have loads of support from friends/family .. FF is a god-send and has kept me sane..   (honest!) I have had 10 cycles of clomid since last August, the first few cycles I didn't ovulate at all ..then my dosage went up and up to 150/200mg and it started working well so they dropped the dosage down again.  I have a borderline underactive thryoid which last summer was very underactive so I am going to have to fight to get treatment due to it being borderline. 

I am a tough cookie I have been through a lot in my life ..but still fighting on .. if I don't get my dream through this treatment I would like to foster/adopt ..I have about two cycles of clomid left.. I guess a bit like the pregnant ladies etc I should in theory be on the single page ..but I have never felt comfortable on there and feel far more at home on this thread..

Cat x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

My name is Kelly, I'm 27 (I know my profile is not up to date but can't remember how to do it!) and my DH is 28. We have been married for 6 years now. Was trying to conceive just over a year when we went through all of the testing etc and was put on clomid 100mg in 2005, after being diagnosed with PCOS (DH's tests was normal count but lower than average morphology). We conceived our lovely DS on the 2nd cycle and he was born June 2006. We are just about to start clomid again in hope of giving him a brother or sister, so fingers crossed it works again!

Kelly x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi my name is Caroline I am 26 and dh is 38. I have one ds from a previous marriage and dh has 2 children from previous marriage. I have been married for just over 2 years and have been ttc for about the same length of time, although I would like to mention that before my ex husband and I seperated we also ttc for 2 years so really I have been ttc for 4 years in all. I am classed as secondary unexplained as dh semen analysis was fine no problems, I ovulate on my own have regular cycles, lap and dye came back clear so no explanation for the lack of baby. I was put on clomid to try and boost things along but I over responded and produced 4 follies and have since been taken off clomid and ttc naturally until my next appointment with cons in november, when it looks as though i will be referred for iui. Unfortunately we arent entitled to any  help on nhs as we both have children so it will be funded out of our own pockets which is going to be hard but we will just have to see. The one thing I want most in the whole wide world is to give my ds a little brother/sister. He keeps for one and I keep telling him Im working on it


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone - thought I would add my own history.  

Always had a crazy fear that I wouldn't have kids and didn't know why.  Periods where always ok.  Maybe I just knew on some level.  Met my beautiful other half over 2 years ago (me 25 him 26) and started taking the pill.  Pill made me really really ill so came off it and we decided to be careful for a while.  My periods never really returned though and we started to worry a little bit.  I have the worst doc EVER who said oh well you don't have to deal with your periods so be happy!!!  After a few months we talked about it and decided that as we where stable financially and had our lovely house we would start trying for a baby. We knew that it would mean some medical help because of all the period trouble but never expected it to be too long.  My doc still wouldn't help so in the end we asked to go private.  Consultant didn't really look concerned and just said she had no reason to think that my problems where anything more than irregular periods so gave me provera. DP results where all great. That was just before christmas but the provera didn't work at all.  Went back to the docs but she was on holiday (thank god) so saw a stand in doc who was fantastic.  He referred me to the fertility clinic at the local hospital straight away. We owe him so much because I shudder to think how long we would have waited with my own doc.  Consultant confirmed PCOS. Anyway was given clomid but 50mg (month 1) and 100mg (month 2) didn't make me ovulate so I went in in May to have lap and dye and ovarian drilling.  Lap and dye was all clear and drilling went well.  Had one natural month then back on clomid.  Had a small fol on 50mg but failed to ovulate so have been on 100mg this month.  I went for a scan on day 12 but nothing there.  We felt sick when they told us that it just wasn't working for us and that we had to come back and see consultant again to discuss our options.  They said to come back for a scan at day 16 just incase because my natural cycles where longer.  I didn't expect anything to be honest but when I had the scan it showed two good fols!!!!!!!  I couldn't believe it - I was so happy.  Consultant has also confirmed that I did ovulate.  He has told us to carry on for another 2/3 months and to go from there but believes we have a good chance now.  I know we still have a long way to go but at least our chances are a lot lot better now.  I am extremely lucky that I have an amazing other half and that my consultant is great about having treatments if we need it.  I also want to say a huge thank you to you all for being so amazing during what I can truely say have been some of my darkest times (and some of the best)   for you all you all deserve it.  xxxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Right here goes:

Real name – Anna, 36 yrs old and have been with DH (33 yrs old) for over 11 years. Married 5 years ago and started trying for baby 3 and a half years ago. 
(yes I know I was leaving it late but I was busy enjoying myself and having expensive holidays which I now regret)

We tried to do the right thing and wait until we could afford to buy a house with nice garden in quiet cul de sac etc – all the responsible things you’re supposed to do. Gradually all our friends, cousins etc have all had babies and now we are the only ones left!

After 9 months of ttc we went to GP and we are v. lucky that he’s really proactive and immediately referred us to the local fertility dept. However after waiting 4 months for an appointment I then got a BFP two weeks before we were due to meeting with the consultant. So we cancelled everything and celebrated our amazing luck. Four weeks later I began to bleed and miscarried at 8/9 weeks. Had to have ERPC at 13 weeks to make sure there was no tissue left inside. Heartbroken but everyone kept saying ‘at least you know you can get pregnant’. If only I knew!

Had to start again with the ttc for at least 6 months before GP could refer us again, and eventually we got appointment through towards the end of last year. Never been established what our problem is although DH has a count at the lower end of the scale, but nothing that should affect us conceiving for this long. Started on Clomid in January 07 but first lot was too higher dose and I ended up with 6 huge follies and a DH who looked v. v. scared. Took 3 more months to clear the follies and get body back to normal. Since then have taken 5 months of 50 mg clomid – all BFN.

Now have appt 27th Sept to discuss the next step – either IUI or IVF I guess. However I still have one pre existing follie that’s been there since Jan (32 mm) and nurse told me I will have to have it drained before I get treatment (urghh!).

Me & DH are solid as a rock but have had our moments – its hard not to let the pressure of ttc affect your relationship. I am an employment law adviser (very logical, perfectionist, control freak)  and DH runs a pub in Canary Wharf  (showman, outgoing, more rabbit than Sainsburys etc ) so we’re a bit of an odd couple but it works!
I always think that as long as you can still make each other laugh then you’ll always pull through. 

Scared stiff about what the future holds as I have zero enthusiasm about work/career etc now as all I’m interested in, is being a mum. If I can’t have that then I have no idea what I should do with the rest of my life. Crikey getting way too deep.

Any road up duckies – that me and DH, and thank you from the bottom of my heart for the support I’ve leeched from you all so far. Its official – FF rules!

Essex Girlie (Anna)


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone! My names is Laura n my df is Rob (who proposed 3 weeks ago!). My first marriage broke down after my stepson died in 2002 n I was a single mum in the Uk until early 2005 when I moved to Spain to be nearer to my parents. A week after I arrived I met Rob n he's the best thing that ever happened to me n my girls!

As I mentioned I have 2 daughters, aged 7 n 10 from my first marriage n ironically fell pg twice without trying, infact once on the pill! So seems odd to find me struggling when I actually plan to.

We've been ttc for about 18mths n I had a chemical pg last oct. Been having irregular periods for about 2 years n in the summer found out that the reason was high prolactin. Fortunately I didnt have a tumour!Which means I have nt been ovulating n would never maintain a pg without treatment, as it also gives you low progesterone n so never implant properly. Been taking Dostinex since n level is good again.

So, started 100mg of Clomid sept n due to ovulate soon. Lots of   Wish us luck!!!!!

Thanks for all your advise so far, early days for me on the Clomid hope it works soon!!!!! 

 to all you girlies!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## dreamerbarton (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya everyone   am 26 and my DH is 28 we have been married 7 years and have a fantastic 6 year old boy. we met on the internet on msn n hit it off n made our family. since we had our son i wouldn't say we ever really used contraception, but really been trying for a baby for 4yrs. when i was little my mum went to see a fortune-teller n she told her i would only ever have one child n even all silly things like trying the needle on a piece of cotton to see how many children u will have always said one. Now we r fighting to make them all wrong. i know i have got a tilted womb and a very small cervix. i have also had lazer treatment for abnormal smears which are all fine since the treatment.  i first went to my doc in 2006 n she said u have one child so u can have children just keep trying, so i did for 3 months n then went back again this time she done 2 blood tests to check i was ovulating fine which i do regular as clock work. she then said wait another 3 months n if nothing i will referrer u both. at last at the end of June we went to see the consultant n he was very nice said its secondary infertility but i can have children as we have done before so no investigations we needed to just get straight to trying for the baby which is what we have been doing all along, but he did put a big ? on my notes that i have an emergency section after going through full labour. i am now a crazy clomid chick!! ha ha(50mg) now i have an excuse for my moods  but to be fair i don't think i have had any real side effects. i get my bloods done on day21 as u do n they r coming back good. i am in the middle of my 2ww on my 3rd course n i have one course left before we go back to see the consultant again in Oct.

i just want to give my son a brother or a sister which is what he keeps asking for as all he keeps getting r cousin the lastest of which is only 8 weeks old. the thing that i find the hardest is am the one who has everyone else children if anyone ever needs a babysitter its me who they come to n i love all of them i would just like another of my own.

goodluck to everyone 
gill x x

PS one thing i must say is i hate it when people say "just relax n it will happen" thats people with more than one n never had any problems.

goodluck everyone x x


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

hello everyone.
I am 37 and have not touched contraception for 8 years now, about 6 months after DH and I got together. after a year of TTC (it seemed so much longer) I fell pregnant and had we had agreed upon  names within five days. went for a dating scan and was told I would miscarry - DEVASTATED. had to wait for two weeks for it to happen! with hindsight I think I was very close to a breakdown. Started TTC immediately and feel pregnant after 9 months. had a beautiful baby girl. started TTC when she was 6 months (never really avioded pregnancy during that time, just didn't plan bmi until 6 months) and fell pregnant after 5 months. miscarried again - very upset but wasn't hit quite as hard. after a further 3 months TTC fell pregnant for a fourth time - another beautiful little girl. thought baby 3 would come quickly as each pregnancy was quicker then the previous. Three years later and I have just started clomid for thr first cycle. after day 11 scan I was told to use contraception as there were three follicles - ignored that advice (please don't judge) but ironically don't appear to have ovulated this month (no line on OPT) - the irony, never had a problem ovulating previously!


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello there.

Think this intro board is a good idea - I don't seem to be able to keep up very well on the chat board.

I'm Jo (margocat as on of my three cats is called margo - the white one hence the profile).  IMarried to DH in Sept 2006, although TTC since May 2006.  It doesn't sounds long does it, and yet it feels like a lifetime.  I'm 35 and DH is 37. 

Really glad we started looking into things relatively early, as found out from blood tests that I wasn't ovulating and DH's sperm are borderline.

Went to St Mary's Manchester but they are so busy and unfortunately in our case very disorganised, and so we ended up being prescribed Clomid by our GP.

First month on 50mg I ovulated, but no BFP, second month on 50mg, no ovulation.  So, month three at the moment on 100mg - in 2ww at the moment and fingers crossed that at the very least I ovulated! 

Had HSG a couple of weeks ago - all clear.  We have private appointment coming up at MFS (Manchester) to discuss IUI and IVF - looking forward to someone who knows what they are going actually spending some time looking at our results and recommending a course of action.  Suspect DH's sperm results are such that we don't stand much of a chance on Clomid.  We'll see.  

Also have appointments at St Mary's - this week to go on the NHS IVF waiting list, and next week to see our original consultant re the Clomid.  

I'm a lawyer - working in a corporate law firm, and am now pretty senior and people I think suspect that I don't want kids and I've put my career first.  It's not true though, all I've ever wanted is kids - have always been maternal and amongst all my friends thought I'd be the first.  But life hasn't worked out that way - only met DH 15 months before we got married, were engaged after 6 months and so we've moved as fast as we could since then!  I had a nasty feeling it might not be easy - without any good reason - but maybe everyone feels like that.

One thing I know for certain - if and when it happens for us, I will appreciate every minute.  I would never have understood these feelings if I hadn't experienced them, and on FF I've come across so many brave and amazing people.  Wishing all of us well.

MC
xx


----------



## ttcno2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi there

I was here a few months ago, then life got in the way, and now I'm back. I'm Kirsty, turned 37 2 weeks ago, and dh will be 39 next month. We are very lucky and have a beautiful dd who will be 4 next month (day before Daddy's birthday!) and she was not only conceived naturally, but very quickly too. Needless to say, this 2.5yr wait has shocked us a bit.

We recently moved from Hillingdon to Buckinghamshire and I'm going to see my GP tomorrow to arrange a referral to a consultant closer to home...not least because Hillingdon have recently cancelled my Nov, Dec and Jan appt on me...  

I've been taking Clomid since around Easter, and my consultant has given me enough to last until December, but I won't be getting any more. DH's SA was perfect, and my lap came back all clear, so we're not sure what we'll be doing next. Every now and then I tell myself I should just be happy with one child, and just sit back and enjoy...but I have 2 siblings and we live 400 miles away from all of our family, so I hate the thought of her having just us 2 - does that make sense? Anyway, I'm waffling a bit now. Here's hoping we see some bfp's on here soon.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Right, I'll give it a go...

I'm 31, DH just turned 33 and we've been together for 15 years and married for 5.  Had an mmc about 8-9 years ago and other than that not a whiff of a positive pee stick !!  We've been TTC for 6 years, but it took a long time before I could convince DH to go to the Dr's to see if there was a problem.  Long story short - DH is fine, but I've got PCOS.  Had an HSG in Feb this year and was all clear.  I'm now on month 4 of 6 cycles of 100mg clomid - not sure what happens next....

Nix.


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Right, i'll also give it a go...
I'm now 32, I was 28 when I started all this ttc business.  My husband and I always knew we would need treatment as he had testicular cancer before I met him and therefore he was left almost completely infertile.  I, on paper, didn't have any probems, although a messy appendix operation has knackered my right side...so we were offered natural IUI on NHS, we had five, none worked.  We then went to a private clinic and had 2 more, nothing...then tried one stimulated cycle, I produced three follicles so they cancelled the insem.  I had totally lost faith in IUIs at that point.  We were on the waiting list for IVF at St Mary's, we were offered 3 free goes on NHS.  First one I produced 16 eggs, I was soooo proud of my little body, it all worked like a dream...then the call came..none fertilised....that was on Boxing day I was stood in Monsoon with DH buying all the sales bargains at the time...so, no more IVF because the sperm wasn't particularly any good so the drs should have done ICSI but they didn't.  We just couldn't go through all of that again so me and my husband drifted apart from all the treatment, I blamed him I guess and just wanted to walk away from the whole trauma of it...I'm like that, I always run away...so I left him and rented an apartment and started my life again...Then a few months later I met another guy, a sexy thing that was 100% opposite to my husband..we dated for a while and then he dealt me a massive bombshell, he's had a vasectomy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHY o WHY do men do it so young...so that was another blow to my chances of having a child.  Anyway months passed and September last year he had it reversed and against all the odds, it worked.  His 3 month test showed good motile sperm, his 12 month tests recently showed a good 74 million count with slightly reduced motility but because his count is above average still gives him a pretty normal bunch of fellas......so some good news finally... UNTIL my cycle decides to go all over the place.  I have always been bang on but since ttc in the last 8 months or so, it has all changed, it's like clockwork, all was fine until I could try naturally and then bang, it stops...How much more torture do I have to endure.  So here we are now, I have been put on 50mg of Clomid, first month seemed to work, just, prog test showed just above 30, second month I got period at CD19 so didn't work.  Where are we now..well I am asking for an increase in the dose to get my ovaries going a bit more...

With all of this I am a full time university lecturer, I am studying for a masters part time, we have our own resturant business, other half has a full time job too in the fire service...so our life is JAM PACKED...    

O, and I've gained a stone in the last year, all of my size 10s are out and I am now a size 12, a tight fitting 12...

I hope we can all look back one day when we've got our dream
Jojox


----------

